

New YouTube Network - poddio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6OVAw4kwRM&feature=c4-overview&list=UU5W31_-UrSe8LjsHxpz551g

======
jitl
Maybe not the bset HN submission type -- I'd rather skim a blog post than
watch a YT video at work.

